# Fish I'd test/ survey



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

I know I have posted this picture before but I want to do a survey and give a little info to the less educated. Is this cat a blue or a channel? I'm actually interested to see the results. Please just give a response of blue or channel so we don't give away the real answer yet!









"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Really hard to tell, I only got a small picture on my computer, but i'd say blue because of the tail.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Channel....anal fin is curved


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Actually...it is a GIANT channel!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Channel of course. One I would like to see on my line!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Channel, nice catch!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, very nice channel!
Salmonid


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Definately a channel.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Well all but one is a winner.... This channel was pulled out of deer creek lake so as far as I know there's no blues in there


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------

